#ubuntu-classroom 2007-09-10
<nickrud> ok, livingdaylight
<livingdaylight> nickrud, ^^
<nickrud> put the contents of /etc/fstab, on a pastebin
<livingdaylight> nickrud, /etc/fstab output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36961/
<nickrud> livingdaylight: looks good; do you see all of your files in /home/you ?
<nalioth> nickrud! howdy!
<livingdaylight> yes, but i don't see my external hard drive... but the lights are constantly flickering
* nalioth pulls up a chair
<livingdaylight> nickrud, and when i tried to run Amarok it did an 'update' and it seemed it was drawing the music from the external
<nickrud> nalioth: ho you doin
* nickrud kicks over the chair
<nalioth> nickrud: mind if if chip in?
<nickrud> nalioth: please do, I've got three things going at once
<nalioth> livingdaylight: can you open a terminal, please?
<nickrud> nalioth: livingdaylight moved his home to his external, he's about to investigate if it was done properly
<livingdaylight> nalioth, sure
* jrib grabs the popcorn
<nalioth> oh, hi jrib :)  i was just warming up the audience for ya
* nickrud knew he shoulda done this in #nickrud
<nalioth> nickrud: nah, it's all good
<nickrud> lol, a joke :)
<livingdaylight> :/
<nalioth> livingdaylight: type 'ls /media' and see if you see anything
<livingdaylight> nalioth, cdrom  cdrom0  cdrom1  floppy  floppy0
<nalioth> livingdaylight: gnome or kde ?
<livingdaylight> gnome
<nalioth> livingdaylight: in nautilus, hit "go > computer" and see what's there
<livingdaylight> nalioth, i got an external 2.5 usb hard drive. I wanted to convert it for storage/backup
<livingdaylight> i followed this psychocats howto: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<livingdaylight> i adapted that and got to the bit at the end after rebooting but havent removedbackup: sudo rm -rf /home_backup
<livingdaylight> nalioth, i see 6 there: floppy; cdrom1; cdrom2; cd-rw drive; cd-rw/ dvd+/-rw drive; filesystem
<livingdaylight> nalioth, i feel like adding that final line: sudo rm -rf /home_backup
<livingdaylight> to complete the process
<nickrud> livingdaylight: ok, it looks like you are using the external for home, since you see it all there and when you use amarok you're writing to the external
<livingdaylight> nickrud, the external wasn't meant to replace my ubuntu... but as storage only to write to
<nickrud> livingdaylight: then why did you say you wanted to use it for home? heh. Pelo(?) and I both heard that
<livingdaylight> nickrud, how to i make my Desktop primary as it were, again?
<nickrud> livingdaylight: remove the /home line in /etc/fstab, and cp the stuff back from /home_backup back to /home/<you>.
<livingdaylight> no, that is just it... i said that i wanted to put things from my /home in there!
<livingdaylight> not to replace or use it as /home
<livingdaylight> that is why i was happy just to be able to drag and drop things in it... but you guys kept telling me i would lose the settings and it wasn't the right way to go about it
<nickrud> oh, then just plug it in, and drag & drop. Thats why we kept talking about keeping your settings :)
* nickrud considers grepping the logs again
<livingdaylight> i kept asking why i had to follow that guide... coz i was happy to just copy and paste and use the external for data storage... i was very resitant to following the guide if you recall
* nalioth is way confused
<livingdaylight> so, what now? if i remove external will everything still  be in my /home (that is the main thing first of all)
<livingdaylight> because i also said i didn't want to save 'everything' in my /home but wanted to pick and choose
<nickrud> livingdaylight: sorry was away for a sec. If you haven't deleted it, its' still there, in /home_backup
<livingdaylight> ok
<livingdaylight> that is why i held back on that last one: sudo rm -rf /home_backup
<nickrud> livingdaylight: looking back, Jordan_U and I definitely weren't listening :)
<nickrud> livingdaylight: sorry is all I can say, and I am
<livingdaylight> everyone was telling me to follow that guide. He initially told me to adapt it to my situation... i didn't see how it was what i needed. I just wnated to be able to have 'write' rights in it.. and as you recall i had issues with formatting the thing coz nautilus would jump in and i had to get out of x in the end... but after i managed that and chown user:user /media/sdb1 i was happy
<livingdaylight> nickrud, np :D
<nickrud> livingdaylight: damn, well, to cover my butt I'll claim that you learned a lot ;)
<livingdaylight> LoL...if you can just help me revert things back...
<livingdaylight> lol
<livingdaylight> i did a bit... so, it wasn't hours totally wasted
<nickrud> livingdaylight: sure. first, do sudo -i
<livingdaylight> nickrud, ok, i'm root
<nickrud> livingdaylight: now, umount /home
<livingdaylight> umount: /home: device is busy
<nickrud> argh. boot into the live cd, it'll be easier all round
<livingdaylight> hrmmm... have to find my ubuntu live cd then... (its somewhere)
<jrib> recovery mode will work too
<nickrud> jrib: true
<nickrud> assume I've muttered something about root
<livingdaylight> nickrud, will any live cd do? can't find feisty
<nickrud> livingdaylight: you can reboot into recovery mode as well
<livingdaylight> ok, lets do that
<livingdaylight> nickrud, what am i doing there?
<nickrud> ok, umount /home
<nickrud> we're gonna make sure the /home/<you> directory is good, then set up the external to mount normally when plugged in
<livingdaylight> nickrud: ok, umount /home?
<nickrud> yes
<livingdaylight> ok
<livingdaylight> and now?
<nickrud> now ls /home/<you> , are the files visible?
<livingdaylight> no
<nickrud> livingdaylight: ok, does the directory /home/you exist?
<nickrud> livingdaylight: if not, mkdir /home/you <-- your username
<livingdaylight> nickrud: sorry, it is there after all... somereason when i first did ls /home/conrad it said there was no such directoryor something.... but i do see it now
<nickrud> is it empty?
<livingdaylight> there's also home_backup
<nickrud> livingdaylight:   type mount , and make sure that /home is not mounted
<livingdaylight> no, its got all my stuff as far asi can tell...yes
<nickrud> livingdaylight: ok, then nano /etc/fstab , and delete the line mounting home
<livingdaylight> nickrud: wait... how do i make sure that /home is not mounted?
<livingdaylight> that was the last line wasn't it?
<nickrud> livingdaylight: type mount , that will list everything that's mounted. /home and /dev/sdb1 should be no where in that output
<livingdaylight> the one i added yesterday from that psychocat howto
<nickrud> livingdaylight: yes
<livingdaylight> hrmmm.../dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1 are both mounted
<livingdaylight> but i don't see /home as such
<livingdaylight> ahh...
<nickrud> livingdaylight: what does it say /dev/sbd1 is mounted as?
<livingdaylight> /dev/sdb1 on /home type ext3 (rw, nosuid, nodev)
<nickrud> umount /home , check again with mount
<livingdaylight> thats better
<nickrud> ok, now check again, are your files in /home/conrad
<livingdaylight> ok, now nano...
<nickrud> nano's ok also :)
<livingdaylight> nickrud: ok
<livingdaylight> reboot?
<nickrud> ok, how's /home/conrad looking?
<livingdaylight> nickrud: there is /home but no /home/conrad :o
<nickrud> ok mkdir /home/conrad
<livingdaylight> from where?
<nickrud> in a terminal
<nickrud> :)
<livingdaylight> i'm in a terminal ^^
<nickrud> type:    mkdir /home/conrad
<livingdaylight> from /home ?
<nickrud> anywhere, since that's an absolute path (starts with /) it'll work anywhere
<livingdaylight> or cd back out of /home where i am justnow
<livingdaylight> ok
<livingdaylight> nickrud: done
<nickrud> argh, lets do this a bit differently that I first intended; rmdir /home/conrad
<livingdaylight> ok
<nickrud> now, mv /home_backup /home/conrad
<livingdaylight> ok
<nickrud> done?
<livingdaylight> nickrud: now it looks like /home/conrad/conrad
<livingdaylight> yes
<nickrud> livingdaylight: you didn't rmdir /home/conrad :)   do  mv  /home/conrad/conrad  /home_backup
<livingdaylight> nickrud: ok, that's better :D
<livingdaylight> reboot?
<nickrud> livingdaylight: ok, you have /home/conrad, with all the files in it?
<livingdaylight> or i could cfdisk while i'm here
<livingdaylight> yes
<nickrud> no1
<nickrud> !NO! lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about no! lol - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> run mount one more time, just for fun, check that we really aren't seeing the external
<livingdaylight> ?
<nickrud> cfdisk, no!
<livingdaylight> ok, just that from graphical mode, remember, nautilus always interrupted the process
<livingdaylight> mount from /home/conrad# works?
<livingdaylight> or cd out of there?
<nickrud> first things first
<nickrud> make sure the external is not mounted
<nickrud> then ls -l /home/conrad , make sure that everything is conrad:conrad
<livingdaylight> i only see /dev/sda1 on /type ext3
<livingdaylight> proc on /proc tpe proc
<nickrud> then -ls -l /home , make sure conrad is conrad:conrad
<livingdaylight> nickrud: yup
<nickrud> if thats all true, reboot, unplug the external during bios boot, and ping me
<livingdaylight> well there is no : in between but that is not what ou mean
<livingdaylight> ok :D
<livingdaylight> nickrud: ping
<nickrud> all good?
<livingdaylight> yup : )
<nickrud> ok, sorry about this again.
<livingdaylight> no, worries... good learning curve for me
<nickrud> it's one thing to muck up my own machine, but someone else's, well. Thanks
<livingdaylight> so, we had the external all setup good yesterday.... get out of X, use cfdisk to reformat and mkfs3 then the chown command and i'm good i think
<nalioth> nickrud: go have a drink  :)
<nickrud> nalioth: ah, I need to go shoot something up. How about flying out?
<nickrud> livingdaylight: no need to reformat, just delete the stuff you don't want to keep
<nalioth> i think it'd work better if you flew here  :|
* nickrud knew nalioth wouldn't set foot in california
<nickrud> maybe next spring, before it gets hot
<livingdaylight> nickrud: yes, i've just plugged it back in.... its all there in conrad... you're right... i can juset go in and manage it from there as is.... no need to redo it all
<livingdaylight> nickrud: only thing i suppose is that all the 'setting's are in place taking up extra space?
<livingdaylight> all the /. files?
<livingdaylight> or . files whatever they're called the hhidden ones
<nickrud> livingdaylight: yes, you can open it in nautilus, and use view->show hidden files to find them
<nalioth> livingdaylight: you'd be surprised how little space they take up
<livingdaylight> ok.. sweet
<livingdaylight> nickrud: Well, that is a result ... Thanks for bearing with me... i appreciate it
<livingdaylight> we got there in the end LoL
<nickrud> livingdaylight: thanks for not getting angry. And, very true
<nickrud> see you about
<livingdaylight> ok, cu :D
<jrib> 1.5G    .Tracker    wow
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: cat got your tongue?
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: nah - gerbil
<emerzh> RE all ;)
<niluge> bonjour
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-09-12
<g011um> helo
<zackattack> hey jrib
<jrib> hi
<jrib> paste what you are doing here
<zackattack> find / -size +7024k
<zackattack> and it gives me a list of files
<zackattack> find / -size +7024k | ls -sh
<zackattack> doesn't work
<jrib> try 'xargs ls -sh' to see if it matters
<zackattack> find / -size +7024k | xargs ls -sh    ?
<jrib> yeah
<zackattack> that works =)
<_c0d3r> /notd
<_c0d3r> /mptd
<_c0d3r> /motd
<_c0d3r> hello
<_c0d3r> anyone here?
<jrib> hi
<_c0d3r> hello
<_c0d3r> whats up
<_c0d3r> /leave
<nalioth> alrighty then
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-09-15
<jrib> hi
<BMT> hi
<jrib> are you using GNOME?
<BMT> yes
<BMT> i used gconf-editor in  a terminal....
<BMT> i went to apps/nautilus/desktop
<BMT> was this correct ?
<jrib> yes
<jrib> and then "home_icon_visible" should be checked
<BMT> i checked the values that i wanted
<BMT> and home_icon_visible is chedked
<BMT> checked
<BMT> now what ?
<jrib> do you have any icons on your desktop?
<BMT> no
<jrib> ok, is the gconf key /apps/nautilus/show_desktop checked?
<jrib> oops
<jrib> ok, is the gconf key /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop checked?
<BMT> yes
<jrib> hmm
<jrib> do you have any items in your Desktop directory?
<BMT> where is the desktop directory
<jrib> ~/Desktop
<BMT> yes i do
<BMT> have a lot of stuff
<jrib> but nothing shows up on your actual desktop, correct?
<jrib> on your wallpaper
<BMT> just the home directory icon doesn't show
<jrib> ah
<jrib> are you sure it is not behind another icon?
<jrib> that sometimes happens
<BMT> i just verified that
<BMT> it is not hidden behind another icon
<BMT> the crazy part is that it has always been there...i just noticied today not being there
<jrib> ok, close gconf-editor
<BMT> ok
<BMT> closed
<jrib> what does this now return: gconftool-2 -g /apps/nautilus/desktop/home_icon_visible
<BMT> false
<jrib> ok, do this: gconftool-2 -t bool -s /apps/nautilus/desktop/home_icon_visible true
<BMT> there it goes
<BMT> my icon came back
<BMT> what did you do here with
<jrib> k, great
<BMT> that last statement
<jrib> it's the same as putting a checkmark next to /apps/nautilus/desktop/home_icon_visible
<jrib> don't know why gconf-editor didn't work
<BMT> wow that is amazing to have that much control of the OS like that
<BMT> i really need that because i am always looking at my home folder stuff...so having the icon really does help
<BMT> now maybe you can help with my CD burning
<jrib> I like my desktop to just be a nice picture with no icons, but to each his own
<BMT> really
<BMT>  ?
<BMT> hmm...
<BMT> so how would you get to your program and othere utilities
<jrib> desktop is too hard to access imo, it's always covered with windows
<BMT> this is true
<BMT> you would have to minimize the windows to get to the icons
<jrib> well to get to my home, I would go to Places -> Home in the menu or just use "home" in deskbar
<BMT> deskbar ?
<jrib> right click on your panel -> add to panel   deskbar
<jrib> you could also just put a launcher for home as button next to your menu
<BMT> this is great !
<jrib> yeah, deskbar is very nice
<jrib> and if you use it with Beagle or Tracker it's even nicer
<BMT> man ! Beagle ?  Tracker ?  what is that ....lol
<jrib> they index all your files
<jrib> kind of like google desktop
<jrib> !info beagle
<ubotu> beagle: indexing and search tool for your personal data. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.16.3-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 883 kB, installed size 3892 kB
<jrib> !info tracker
<ubotu> tracker: metadata database, indexer and search tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.4-4 (feisty), package size 231 kB, installed size 1004 kB
<BMT> i need to find that...sounds interesting
<BMT> what is a software channel
<jrib> hmm, what do you mean?
<BMT> whenever i am trying to install something like a .deb file ...sometimes it tells me i have to go to a software channel
<jrib> most stuff should be in the repositories, you shouldn't need to install too many .deb's, but I don't know what error that is.  Can you paste the exact error verbatim?
<BMT> don't have it now...but can do that later....what are the repositories ?
<jrib> uh oh, they are the best part of ubuntu!
<BMT> i have heard the term before
<jrib> BMT: when you install things from add/remove or synaptic (or some other APT frontend), it fetches the packages from the online repositories
<BMT> i have used all .deb files to install any extra programs that didn't come witht he ubuntu initial install
<jrib> do you know about using synaptic and add/remove?
<BMT> i am looking at add/remove as we speak
<BMT> what is synaptic
<jrib> system -> administration -> synaptic
<jrib> it's a little less new-user-friendly (read: more powerful) than add/remove
<BMT> this is true
<BMT> lol
<BMT> but do add/remove and synaptic go hand and hand
<BMT> what i can install using synaptic i can install using add/remove ?
<jrib> yep, they use the same packages, they just present them to you in a different manner
<jrib> if you want to keep a healthy ubuntu system, always try to get your software from the repositories.
<BMT> ok
<BMT> have ever found a mix online that you liked and wanted to burn to CD ?
<jrib> nope, I don't really burn any music to CDs
<BMT> oh ok....
<BMT> i am having a time find a app that will cut up a mix into separate tracks when burning
<BMT> nero 4 did not for me using Windows
<BMT> but i am trying to completely move away from Windows
<jrib> see if anyone in #ubuntu has a suggestion
<BMT> i have tried that ...and all i got was to use audacity to cut up the mix myself and then burn
<BMT> that will take too long i feel
<BMT> i tried to us add/remove to install kb3..it told me that i could not install it because it conflicted with something already install....add/remove suggested i use synaptic to solve this program
<BMT> how would i go about doing that
<jrib> close add/remove and then open up system -> administration -> synaptic
<BMT> i did that
<jrib> now what happens when you try to install k3b?
<BMT> but i don't see how synaptic will resolve my issue
<BMT> how do i get to k3b on synaptic
<BMT> i am looking at "multimedia' now and don't see k3b
<BMT> is there a search on synaptic ?
<jrib> there's a search field somewhere
<BMT> i found it...
<BMT> synaptic says that it installing k3b conflicts withe libflac++5 with i just installed this morning for audacity
<BMT> i am going to do it anyway to see what happens
<BMT> maybe it will install k3b and audacity will still work
<BMT> i need to find the MAD mp3 decoding library as well as the k3b MAD mp3 decoder plugin
<BMT> can i find these things in add/remove ?
<jrib> probably
<BMT> not in add/remove going to try synaptic
<jrib> too much traffic sometimes
<Atrocity2001> jrib: Thanks.
<jrib> alright, plug in the usb key now while you are logged in as the problem user
<Atrocity2001> It's actually a FireWire drive.
<jrib> k
<Atrocity2001> Let me unmount, then swap over...
<jrib> k
<Atrocity2001> Even unmounting is weird...it shows twice and I can only unmount one of them...OK, switching user now...
<Atrocity2001> OK...unplugged, powered off the drive, plugged it back in and powered it on...now "jeff" can see it and, it appears, write to it.  I hope it persists!  I'd swear I tried this before...THANK YOU!
<Atrocity2001> In fact, I'm going to log "jeff" off and log back on to see what happens.
<jrib> k
<Atrocity2001> Seems to still work, thanks so much!  Now on to getting Azureus to work under 7.04 and figuring out why Rhythmbox keeps locking up. :)
<jrib> heh, I didn't do anything, but glad it's working :)
<Atrocity2001> Still, I appreciate the time...thinking back, I'm sure I killed the power to the drive before but never physically disconnected the FireWire cable...not sure why I should have to, but whatever it takes.  Thanks again!
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-09-08
<illys> hi i have a problem i am new user in linux i install the in my pc today and i cant log in
<Jordan_U> illys: What happens when you try?
<illys> when i choose windows or ubuntu
<illys> it goes me in a black screen where i have to write
<illys> and i cant write my username and pass
<Jordan_U> It doesn't accept input? ( note that when you are entering your password it won't display * or anything, but it should show your user name as you type it )
<illys> no
<illys> nothing
<illys> it writes (assuming and somethin else and if i want to type help)
<Jordan_U> Does it mention "busybox" ?
<illys> yea
<illys> i think
<Jordan_U> illys: OK, is this on the install / LiveCD or on the installed system?
<illys> i ve installed in my system
<illys> and i have to choose windows or ubuntu
<Jordan_U> illys: Unfortunately it's usually hard ( for me at least ) to troubleshoot this problem, one thing you could try though would be some special boot options
<Jordan_U> !boot | illys
<ubot5`> illys: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<spiritssight> How can you connect to a router that is behind another router
<li> hello all?
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-09-10
<tabakhase_> *here* @ soundray
<soundray> sudo umount /boot came back without error?
<tabakhase_> bash: unmount: command not found
<soundray> tabakhase_: read carefully
<tabakhase_> bash: because ive "su" to root
<tabakhase_> and sudo also not works
<soundray> What's your ubuntu version?
<tabakhase_> newest =(
<soundray> Tell me what version please
<soundray> lsb_release -a
<tabakhase_> No LSB modules are available
<tabakhase_> Release: 8.04
<tabakhase_> Disc.: Ubuntu 8.04.1
<soundray> okay
<soundray> Are you in gnome right now?
<tabakhase_> jeps
<soundray> Open a new terminal and tell me what happens when you run 'sudo ls'
<tabakhase_> if we need just the files from the old /boot ive already backuped it..
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-09-11
<tabakhase_> sudo ls -> password request -> list of files in my home dir
<soundray> tabakhase_: so sudo does work.
<soundray> In the same terminal, run 'sudo umount /boot'
<tabakhase_> sudo: unmount: command not found
<soundray> READ CAREFULLY
<tabakhase_> ahh i see *duck and run*
<tabakhase_> *shy*
<tabakhase_> sorry, my fault
<tabakhase_> Now: error: device still used (error message is german, but it says this)
<tabakhase_> now
<tabakhase_> and mounted to /mnt - done
<soundray> sudo cp -a /boot/* /mnt/
<tabakhase_> done
<soundray> Next, do a 'cd /mnt'
<soundray> and run
<soundray> sudo ln -sf . boot
<soundray> Be careful to type all the spaces
<tabakhase_> done
<soundray> Okay, now we want to umount /mnt and mount it on /boot again
<tabakhase_> (reaction always take so long because the system lags and lags..)
<soundray> Not for much longer (we hope)
<tabakhase_> done
<soundray> Remind me, which device is your root partition?
<tabakhase_> /dev/hda7
<soundray> That means we have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and change all references to (hd0,6) into (hd0,0)
<soundray> Do you want detailed instructions?
<tabakhase_> I think we have to add this (mount hda1 to /boot) also in /etc/fstab or not?
<soundray> Yes
<tabakhase_> no, i could edit it, already working with linux since 2 years or so...
<soundray> Also, append the nodma option you want to the line that starts with "# kopt=" in menu.lst
<tabakhase_> had to append it or could i edit the grub list while booting with "e"?
<soundray> To prepare fstab, you can just do
<tabakhase_> k, done
<soundray> echo /dev/hda1 /boot ext3 defaults 0 2 | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab
<tabakhase_> no "´s by the echo?
<soundray> tabakhase_: optional in this case
<tabakhase_> done^^
<soundray> Now to install grub, run
<soundray> sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<tabakhase_> jepy =)
<soundray> Now
<soundray> sudo update-grub
<tabakhase_> sed: Lesefehler in /boot/grub/device.map:Input/Output error
<tabakhase_>  Lesefehler in = reading error in
<soundray> I'm okay with German
<soundray> Was that error from the grub-install command?
<tabakhase_> /dev/hda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<soundray> Was that error from the grub-install command?
<tabakhase_> sed... see ahead) | grep: /boot/grub/device.map: Input/output error | /dav/hda (see ahead)
<soundray> Was that error from the grub-install or from the update-grub command?
<tabakhase_> grub-install
<tabakhase_> [11.09.08 - 01:28:15 ] <soundray> sudo update-grub *hubs* not seen, moment
<soundray> Don't run update-grub yet
<soundray> Tell me if you have a /boot/grub/device.map file
<tabakhase_> lag lag lag...
<tabakhase_> yes, i have
<tabakhase_> 15 bytes
<soundray> What's in it?
<tabakhase_> a lag -.-
<tabakhase_> moment please...
<tabakhase_> (hd0) /dev/hda
<soundray> I don't know why this happens. Please retry
<soundray> sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<tabakhase_> Slowly i think there is a error on this disk... my windows (on another partition) isn´t running some time ago
<tabakhase_> ->
<tabakhase_> mom
<tabakhase_> Power fail, since then it was demaged and windows cant boot anymore
<tabakhase_> but this was weeks before the first lag on ubuntu
<tabakhase_> Error now: "The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly."
<soundray> Time for a new hard disk drive?
<tabakhase_> its about a jear old
<tabakhase_> and these fucking 2,5" harddisks are damn expenisve =(
<soundray> No profanity please
<tabakhase_> 3,5 ive got millions here, from 649 MB to 250 GB, but these 2,5" -.-
<soundray> We're still in a public chatroom
<tabakhase_> No "tests" i can do to check the harddisk?
<soundray> Did you say it was working normally and started lagging after this powerfailure?
<tabakhase_> after the fail my windows didn´t worked anymore
<tabakhase_> so i switched to my old ubuntu on the other partition
<tabakhase_> works fine
<tabakhase_> update to 8.x, lags, changed kernel, works
<tabakhase_> then for month´s everything was fine
<tabakhase_> and some days ago lag´s started again =(
<tabakhase_> (while this power fail windows was running) so i was thinkin "typical, damn os! lets get back to my lovly ubuntu"
<soundray> You've got hardware trouble. I think this will continue until you replace the disk. Make sure you backup any valuable data before it dies completely
<tabakhase_> hm k =(
<tabakhase_> And do you know a good resulution for: "IRC, ICQ, MSN, XMMP, Jabber, Mails, Calendar AND best to sync. with my mobile phone?
<soundray> :) no, sorry
<tabakhase_> hm ok, thanks for all the time and all help so far
<tabakhase_> very big thanks, organisate a new hdd now and try again -.-
<soundray> Gern geschehen, schade, dass es nicht so richtig geholfen hat.
<tabakhase_> soundray und sonst gibt es nix an HDD testern? Ala scandisk?
<soundray> !info smartmontools | tabakhase_
<tabakhase_> soundray dies after 10% -> unknown failure
<soundray> It's not worth it. Use your time to raise funds for a new disk instead.
<tabakhase_> ive got the error i think..
<tabakhase_> "Error 661 occurred at disk-power lifetime: 15738 hours (655 days + 18 hours)
<tabakhase_> I think the counter didn`t reset after changing...
<tabakhase_> but additional, i dont think that could be the error that the system strikes like this...
<tabakhase_> @ soundray
<tabakhase_> ich rechne gerade mal
 * soundray muss jetzt mal an der Matratze horchen
<tabakhase_> die 655 tage können doch stimmen...
<tabakhase_> hm ok, dan gute nacht und nochmal danke soundray
<soundray> Bis dann
<tabakhase_> this was one very nice guy^^
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-09-12
<willpezza> hey people, got a simple question for you all, i have the file "ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso" from the main site but dont now how to make it into a cd to load onto my laptop.... help much appriciated!
<pleia2> willpezza: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<willpezza> cheers!
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-09-13
<brainopia> how to reinstall ubuntu? i tried to start  PC with installation cd, but it didn't show me an installation dialog
<jrib> brainopia: #ubuntu for help, this channel is pretty dead
<brainopia> jrib: thx
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-09-14
<bc1980> hi all
<bc1980> need help
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-09-13
<kidsodateless> hello there
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-09-14
<mynickistaken> hello everyone
<zkriesse> hi mynickistaken
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-09-16
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Packaging Training Session - Current Session: Packaging Without Compilation - Instructor: persia
<nhandler> Well, it looks like persia isn't here right now. If he shows up, great. If not, we will try to reschedule this session. Sorry for the inconvenience.
<amason> k
<amason> can you reschedual for the same time :) i usually miss these b/c of time zone differences
<nhandler> amason: We can try, but it ultimately comes down to the availability of the instructors.
<amason> yeh i know :)
<nhandler> Thanks for coming amason
<amason> thanks for holding or intending to hold the event
<ClassBot> There are are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ClassBot> There are are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi
<muppetbaby> is anybody familiar with ubuntu 9.10
<muppetbaby> hello
<vipin> is ubuntu using upstart ?
<Neo31> vipin >>> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Neo31> yes it is
<vipin> thank you
<operador> hi
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-09-17
<doctormo> persia: Woo! good luck!
<persia> Hi everyone, and welcome to an updated session of Packaging without Compilation.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Packaging Training Session - Current Session: Packaging Without Compilation - Instructor: persia
<persia> Heh.
<persia> Hi everyone, and welcome to an updated session of Packaging without Compilation.
<persia> It's been a couple years since this topic was last covered, and while the old way still works, there are some new ways we can do things.
<persia> I prefer to discuss things interactively, so please ask questions (in this channel) as they occur to you.  I'll answer them when I get to them: no worries about interruptions (and the logs can be edited to be in the right order later if someone produces documentation).
<persia> So, who's here?
<nigelb> o/ (part asleep though)
<persia> OK.  One person.  More are welcome (and it's more likely I'll cover things that specifically address your needs if you make your presence (and needs) known).
<persia> So, today we're talking about how to package things that don't need to be compiled.
<persia> Most packages have a "build" step and an "install" step, where the source code is converted into some binary code that runs on the machine.
<persia> But if we're just packaging a couple python scripts (no libraries), some shell scripts, a makefile, some data, some images, a collection of textbooks, music and sprites for a game, etc., we don't really need to build anything: the source code *is* what we want to be installed.
<persia> Oh, php webapps also often fall into this category.
<amason> persia: here again =)
<persia> Take care though: some licenses require that the "source" be the "preferred form for modification", which may not be the end result.  if you are pacakging a bunch of PDF files that are generated from docbook, you'll need to compile the docbook into the PDS files.
<persia> Hey amason
<persia> s/PDS/PDF/
<persia> So, anyway, typically packages are organised into a "source" package, where we put the contents that we get from upstream and our metadata to integrate into Ubuntu, and a "binary" package which is the result the buildds give us (the .deb) which can be installed on a user machine.
<persia> Even when we're just installing files, it's nice to have this separation, because we can do things like have a README or NEWS file that is interesting for folks who want to contribute to the content, but not interesting to install on everyone's machine.
<persia> So, to create a package, we'll need some source code.  Handily, I wrote a fairly useless utility a couple years ago that makes an acceptable package of this type.
<persia> So you might be searching around and find something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/495082/ somewhere.
<persia> Assuming this was a utility you really wanted, and wanted to package, it seems like you could just grab it and use it.
<persia> Unfortunately, this isn't actually true (with a few minor exceptions for certain geographic regions or professions).
<persia> In order to distribute the code we need to have a license to give it to other people, and we probably want to have a license to give others the license to give it to other people (otherwise we couldn't put it on a website or similar, because the hosting provider couldn't distribute it)
<persia> So the first step is to make sure upstream gave us a useful license.
<persia> I can sometimes convince myself to do things, so I was able to get http://paste.ubuntu.com/495084/
<persia> This we can use :)
<persia> There are an increasing number of source package formats, but I'm fairly conservative, and find "Format: 1.0" to be the easiest to use.
<persia> "Format 1.0" source packages consist of the upstream compressed tarball, a compressed patch including all the metadata, and a description file.
<persia> We will want to start with the tarball (unless upstream already created one for us)
<persia> Just create a directory named "hello-host-0.1" and put the file therein.
<persia> I choose the name of that format because I want to call the package "hello-host" (the name of the script), and I have version "0.1" (upstream didn't version it (bad upstream), so we just pick a number out of the air, after discussion with upstream, and as long as upstream is accepting)
<persia> The dpkg-source utility, which is used to pack and unpack source packages, has all sorts of code to make sure that it ends up with a directory of this type: by doing it this way in the beginning, we have a shorter codepath.
<persia> Then `tar czf hello-host_0.1.orig.tar.gz hello-host-0.1` to create the tarball.
<persia> Again, the name of the package and version are there, this time separated by '_'.  Also note that we have added "orig" to indicate that these contents are from the original author (and if possible, the original tarball the authors distribute, if there is one)
<persia> Now, we have (finally) reached the point most folk packaging stuff start from: we have some tarball containing software that we could have downloaded from somewhere.
<persia> Well, we're one step ahead: it's already unpacked :)
<persia> So, `cd hello-host-0.1` to get into the working area and start packaging.
<persia> The package metadata is split into 4 main files: "control" which gives the name of the source and binary packages, package relationships, descriptions, etc., "copyright" which details all the copyright owners and licenses for the package, "changelog" which explains who did what when in the packaging (upstream changes do not belong here except in very special circumstances), and "rules" which explain how to convert the source package into a
<persia> binary package.
<persia> I find copyright hardest, so I tend to do it first (it's also the one that is most likely to result in one realising the software cannot be packaged, so better to get it out of the way before engaging in technical effort)
<persia> There's a few acceptable formats to copyright, but these days I tend to follow the DEP-5 guidelines.
<persia> This is documented at http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep5/
<persia> So, looking at the license of the upstream code, and after some thought deciding how I wanted to license the packaging, I've constructed http://paste.ubuntu.com/495087/
<persia> Can anyone spot the difference between the copyright holders there?
<persia> Odd, I would have expected someone to see it.
<persia> Anyway, the point is that for Files: * Copyright is appropriately assigned to some person (who may or may not be affiliated with anything), but is the upstream author, and For Files: debian/* the copyright is assigned to the person who is packaging it for some target (and often represents their affiiliation to that target (Ubuntu in my case))
<persia> Next, we'll create debian/control.  This is mostly just an excercise in reviewing  http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html and entering the expected data.
<persia> My sample is http://paste.ubuntu.com/495090/
<persia> For the first stanza, Source is always required, and it's a good idea to try to match the upstream name of the program, although one must use all lower-case, and avoid some special characters (I forget the list: read policy: it's good for you anyway)
<persia> Section can be in either the Source or Package stanzas: if in the Source stanza, it applies to all Package stanzas, which makes things easier if the package ever needs to be split into two binary packages (still one source package).
<persia> A list of sections can be found at http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-archive.html#s-subsections
<persia> Priority similarly can be in either, but for new packages should almost always be in the source paragraph, and be "optional".  if you end up with something else, only do so because someone not only tells you to do so, but does so in a way that convinces you that the package needs that sort of special treatment.
<persia> Maintainer: is almost certainly whoever packaged the software.  In some cases, such as when one packages something for handoff to some team, etc. one might select a different value.
<persia> Build-Depends is the list of software we need to compile the package.  Since we're not compiling anything, we'll just select "debhelper" which, as the name implies, helps make debs.
<persia> Standards version should match the version of the debian-policy package on your system.  If it's lower (as in this case), you will want to review the changes in policy and make sure you're up-to-date.
<persia> The second stanza is often called the "binary" stanza, because it describes the bianry packages (although it has the "Package" header).
<persia> Architecture should always be "all" for uncompiled packages: there's no need for a separate version for each arch, and since there's no compiled code, it doesn't matter which architecture built it.
<persia> If you're doing something complicated, you might want to add more to Depends: (e.g. adding "php5" or similar if packaging PHP).  You never need to add anything that is Priority Essential (and you can always check with `apt-cache show ${package}`)
<persia> If you use debhelper, you want to add ${misc:Depends}" here.  debhelper will use that to add any dependencies to your package that debhelper needs to add to support how it works.
<persia> Description is described at some length in Debian policy: the short form consists of three basic rules:
<persia> 1) The text on the same line as "Description: " should complete the cloze "${PACKAGE} is a ${DESCRIPTION}"
<persia> 2) The next 3-10 lines of text should be about that long, and provide enough information that someone unfamiliar with the package (and perhaps unable to see the package name) can decide whether it should be installed.
<persia> OOps: 2) was length, and 3) was purpose
<persia> At this point it gets rapidly easier, as we have more automation to help us (the writing of more automation for the first bit is welcome :) )
<persia> Because there's not much to do, we can just grab a hyper-simple debian/rules file.  Install debhelper, which has an example, and `cp /usr/share/doc/debhelper/examples/rules.tiny debian/rules`
<persia> To make this work, we have to tell debhelper to use the features of version 7: this is done with `echo 7 > debian/compat`
<persia> And the last critical file is changelog.  This can be created by `dch --create`: populate the name of the package, the version, the target (lucid, maverick, unstable, etc.).  make sure your name is right, and leave a comment "Initial Release".
<persia> At this point we have a package, but since we don't actually have any scripts to build anything, nor any instructions in debian/rules to do anything specific, we have to describe which files in our source package we want to install to which directories on the user system.
<persia> To do this we use a tool "dh_install".  It has a manpage that explains everything, but assumes you already know a lot about it.  Worth a read: ask folks when you get confused.
<persia> dh_install looks for one of two configuration files: debian/install or debian/${BINARY_PACKAGE_NAME}.install.
<persia> I suggest using the latter, as it is easier to keep track of if your package is every big enough to need to be broken into smaller packages.
<persia> For my example program, http://paste.ubuntu.com/495101/ would be debian/hello-host.install
<persia> This file can have any number of lines, but each line should have the same syntax: "${SOURCE}${WHITESPACE}${DESTINATION}"
<persia> dh_install can't rename files, so it's often easiest to specify the destination as a directory, using the existing file name.
<ClassBot> There are are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<persia> The source can be either a file *or* a directory: if a directory, then every file in that directory (and those below) is installed to the destination.
<persia> That's it.  The source package is created with `debuild -S -us -uc`.  If you're uploading it somewhere, you might want to sign with debsign.
<persia> if you're looking for stuff to package, http://bashscripts.org/ and http://www.scripts.com/ have a variety of bits of code, some of which are interesting.
<persia> (I'm sure you can find more looking elsewhere).
<persia> If you end up trying to package a web application, You will want to review http://webapps-common.alioth.debian.org/draft/html/ (and maybe look for a newer version).  this contains a wealth of useful tips and tricks to make web applications work.
<persia> Questions?
<ClassBot> There are are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<persia> OK, if there are no questions: I'll close the class early.  Good luck in your efforts with this class of package: probably the easiest to get done quickly, although licensing can b tricky sometimes.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi
<amason_> persia: for non-arch specific applications that aren't intended to go into debian / ubuntu proper is there anything wrong with checkinstall ?
<persia> Yes :)
<amason_> k. is there anything specifically ? I am still tryiing to find a way for a developer to  be able to package an application, and give it to his /her sysadmin for deployment without having to have an entire copy of the distro since it's just not feasable in many situations.
<amason_> i understand why you would want and need this in ubuntu/ debian or if you were distributing it to the wide world.
<persia> There's a vast list of reasons why the world would be a better place had checkinstall never been written (and I say this as someone who has patched it), but my pet peeves are 1) requires an separate build system that one has to learn that cannot build in a clean environment because of the checkinstall architecture, 2) it fails to track dependencies in any meaningful sense, often leading to packages that install but fail to be useful in any
<persia> way (cannot run, reliably crash, etc.)
<persia> I really don't understand what you mean by "have an entire copy of the distro", so don't know how to answer that.  Maybe ask differently in #ubuntu-packaging?
<amason_> yeh ok. will move there
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-09-18
<Hutley> \window splith 50
<FusionX> how do i get taught?
<meHrishi> Happy Software freedom day everyone!
<tazz> http://is.gd/8rtIi the timing is in gmt right?
<simulacrum> Events shown in time zone: GMT (no daylight saving)
<technoid_> why can i not login here with lernid...any ideas?
<technoid_> should I be able to use lernid for this session?
<ean5533> I don't see why not. All Lernid does is automatically connect to this channel and the chat channel
<gizmodo> hi
<technoid_> Anyone using Lernid to connect in here?
<gizmodo> technoid_: xchat
<technoid_> gizmodo: same here...thought that this is what lernid was for, so wanted to give it a try
<technoid_> but never connects to irc
<gizmodo> afaik this is a python class but i wonder when its starts
<saji89_> technoid_, I have now joined in from lernid as saji_nedi
<gizmodo> and btw <---- NOT from the website
<sdagdfd> the python thing starts in 1 hour I think
<technoid_> good, i did't want to have to worry about loosing my fone
 * gizmodo has no phone
<technoid_> that why I am here, the python class, but can'
<nUboon2Age> gizmodo: afaik 1700 urc
<gizmodo> atleast none that work
<nUboon2Age> s/urc/utc
<technoid_> can't get lernid to connect...so will be here with xchat.
<saji89_> technoid_, I could connect from Lernid.
<technoid_> saj: how did you get it to connect?
<technoid_> I get the schedule, but never the chatroom or class room
<nUboon2Age> technoid_: lernid connected for me
<saji89_> technoid_, IS your nick registered?
<gizmodo> btw which distro do you guys run?
<technoid_> yes...but i tried with an unregged nick
<thomashc> gizmodo, it's #ubuntu-classroom
<gizmodo> thomashc: so?
<saji89_> gizmodo, Obviously  most of us run Ubuntu.
<thomashc> ^^
<gizmodo> there always exceptions
<technoid_> when you got the schedule did it automagically enter you into the chatroom?
<Mohan_chml> gizmodo, what about you?
<gizmodo> linux mint debian atm
<Mohan_chml> gizmodo, cool
<saji89_> technoid_, Please add the nick of the person you are talking to. YEs it automatically entered me in both #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<nUboon2Age> technoid_: i tried the 'vertical layout' and that doesn't seem to work for me in lernid.  its as
<nUboon2Age> technoid_: i take that back.  its working now
<technoid_> nUboon2Age, thanks, tried that and no go....
<technoid_> hmm
<nUboon2Age> technoid_: there was a long pause for me before classroom and chatrom came up.
<technoid_> nUboon2Age, okay, i will wait a bit then
<nUboon2Age> technoid_: i don't know if this matters, but i clicked on today's class in the schedule
<saji89_> technoid_, I too had that long pause. :)
<saji89_> nUboon2Age, I have tried the vertical layout now. Its working fine for me.
<technoid_> nUboon2Age, saji89_: do I have to use a registered nick?
<saji89_> technoid_, I don't think... unregistered niok shuld also work fine.
<saji89_> technoid_, But in any case its wise to register your nick.
<nUboon2Age> technoid_: i don't think so because on lernid i'm not using a registered nick (i'm typing to you via Konversation right now)
<technoid_> saji89_, it is just a secondary nick since i am already on freenode with xchat
<saji89_> technoid_, Even me. I have joined in as saji89_ from Xchat and saji_nedi from Lernid. saji_nedi is an unregistered nick. So, it shuld work fine for you too.
<nUboon2Age> afaik when the class starts this channel is for the teacher, and students us #ubuntu-classroom-chat to talk.
<technoid_> saji89_, thank you
<saji89_> technoid_, No mention dude. :)
<saji89_> nUboon2Age, Yes.
<gizmodo> is it started yet?
<pedro3005> half an hour
<gizmodo> pedro3005: is it already busy for half an hour or does it starts in half an hour
<pedro3005> gizmodo, it starts in half an hour
<gizmodo> k
<nUboon2Age> gizmodo: you probably realize that when it starts this channel will be for pedro3005 only and we'll be typing our questions and stuff in #ubuntu-classroom-chat and a bot will forward questions to pedro3005, right?
<pedro3005> nUboon2Age, is it so? I set it to not moderated
<gizmodo> nUboon2Age: i know
<nUboon2Age> pedro3005: afaik, that's usually the procedure.  otherwise the logs get really chaotic and hard to follow.
<nUboon2Age> gizmodo: sorry, just checking.
<gizmodo> nUboon2Age: no problem
<saji89> pedro3005, You better set this channel as moderated, else ur session will be mioxed with talks from participantrs.
<pedro3005> saji89, If it doesn't get abusive, that doesn't bother me
<Mohan_chml> nUboon2Age, pedro likes live interaction!
<saji89> pedro3005, Why take unwanted chances.
<nUboon2Age> pedro3005: but you'll still get questions via bot even w/ moderation afaik
<saji89> pedro3005, also it seems every Ubuntu classroom session is logged and posted. OS its better to kepp the session moderated.
<nUboon2Age> saji89: do you know how we ask questions via the bot?
<saji89> pedro3005, Moderated in the sense only u're ableto talk here.
<pedro3005> saji89, alright
<saji89> nUboon2Age, Yes. just add a QUESTION: before your questions and post at chat channel.
 * Mohan_chml gives the Mic to pedro3005 
<sxj> is the class on
<pedro3005> should be
<pedro3005> I think the bot says something though
<saji89> pedro3005, Lernid said the session has started.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Beginners Team Dev Academy - Current Session: Introduction to Python - Instructor: pedro3005
<pedro3005> Hello folks
<gizmodo> hi
<norax> hi
<pedro3005> We'll be going over an introduction to Python. In this course I plan to teach the basics of python that will allow you to go on learning any interface you would like to use, such as Django or PyQt
<pedro3005> We will be using Python 2.7 so make sure you have that
<pedro3005> Let's inverse the roles here for a bit. I'll ask  you a question: do you guys have prior programming experience, with Python or any other languages?
<pedro3005> Oh, about the version
<pedro3005> If you have python 2.6.x it should be fine
<norax> 2.6.5
<sxj> nope
<norax> some in C and python but long time ago.
<qwebirc84215> Hello | Hola
<qwebirc84215> :D
<pedro3005> Ok, it seems we have all sorts of people here
<pedro3005> Since some have no programming experience, we'll be going over all the basic concepts
<pedro3005> Also, everyone join #ubuntu-classroom-chat and please talk/respond there
<JuanCarlosPaco> ok
<pedro3005> The +m thing is being taken care of
<pedro3005> Let us continue
<shadeslayer> has it started?
<pedro3005> shadeslayer, yes, we're just beginning. #ubuntu-classroom-chat please
<pedro3005> Alright guys, let me introduce you to your new best friend
<pedro3005> The python docs: http://docs.python.org
<pedro3005> If you have any doubts about syntax, or want to check what a function does, that's where you cgo
<pedro3005> go*
<pedro3005> Alright, now everyone open a python shell
<pedro3005> type 'python' in a terminal
<pedro3005> We are using python 2.x also because that's what I'm experienced in :)
<pedro3005> What you have now is the python interpreter
<pedro3005> You can type python commands in, and they'll be evaluated
<pedro3005> This is useful for testing small pieces of code and basic learning
<pedro3005> We'll begin with the all-time classic
<pedro3005> type this into your shell:
<pedro3005> print "Hello, world!"
<pedro3005> As you can see, if you typed this command correctly it will nicely show "Hello, world" in your screen
<pedro3005> That is the purpose of the command print
<pedro3005> You can use either single-quotes '', or double quotes ""
<pedro3005> You can use triple-quotes for multi-line strings
<pedro3005> such as
<pedro3005> print '''Hello,
<pedro3005> world!'''
<pedro3005> As you see, the formatting is kept
<pedro3005> Python does not differentiate '' and ""
<pedro3005> But yes
<pedro3005> there is the escaping issue
<pedro3005> take this example
<pedro3005> print "It's an example"
<pedro3005> in this instance, you do not have to escape the quotes
<pedro3005> if you're using single quotes, you must escape it
<pedro3005> print 'It\'s an example"
<pedro3005> oops
<pedro3005> print 'It\'s an example'
<pedro3005> Are we all cool with that?
<pedro3005> Alright, let's move on
<pedro3005> Python can also do arithmetics!
<pedro3005> You can evaluate expressions such as 2 + 2
<pedro3005> for multiplication it is * and division is /
<pedro3005> Exponentials are done with **
<pedro3005> you can use parenthesis to indent the expressions
<pedro3005> such as (2 + 3) * 4
<pedro3005> Now when python catches an expression such as 2 + 2 and returns 4, we say that the expression was evaluated
<pedro3005> what is the maximum number it can calculates?
<pedro3005> that is a good question
<pedro3005> It is the same value as a floating-point in C
<pedro3005> what's the difference between typing "1+1" or "print 1+1"
<pedro3005> When you type 1+1, the expression is evaluated then thrown away
<pedro3005> the second command calls print with the evaluated expression
<pedro3005> when you're in the shell, you don't notice the difference
<pedro3005> but it will become apparent when you work with source code
<pedro3005> But let's move on
<pedro3005> are we all cool?
<pedro3005> let's move on
<pedro3005> Python can also evaluate boolean expressions, a very important aspect of programming
<pedro3005> Boolean expressions are the ones where you ask a question and get a response, True or False
<pedro3005> for instance
<pedro3005> "is 1 equal to 2?"
<pedro3005> that is False
<pedro3005> In python, we have certain operators to denote that
<pedro3005> == means equal to
<pedro3005> so type out 1 == 2
<pedro3005> you will see False
<pedro3005> > and < mean respectively bigger than and smaller then
<pedro3005> Question: is there any difference between == and "is" ?
<pedro3005> I think they are equal, but I haven't used "is" so I don't know for certain
<pedro3005> Ok, let me correct something
<pedro3005> "is" also does a type-check
<pedro3005> we'll be going over types shortly
<pedro3005> I forgot to mention
<pedro3005> we also have >= and <=
<pedro3005> these mean bigger than or equal and smaller than or equal
<pedro3005> and != means not equal to
<pedro3005> Yes, "is" is confusing, but you'll see when we go over types
<pedro3005> Any questions about boolean expressions?
<pedro3005> <c-schmidt> QUESTIOn is there an XOR, as in c++ ?
<pedro3005> Yes, in fact, there is
<pedro3005> let me get you the docs link
<pedro3005> one minute
<pedro3005> http://docs.python.org/library/stdtypes.html#bit-string-operations-on-integer-types
<pedro3005> I don't want to confuse everyone with bitwise algebra so I didn't mention that
<pedro3005> can we move on or more questions?
<pedro3005> Great
<pedro3005> Let's go over an important concept: variables
<pedro3005> A variable in programming is sort of like a variable in math. It holds a value
<pedro3005> you can assign variables with =
<pedro3005> Incidentally, that is why equal to (==) has two symbols. It must differentiate from =, the assignment operator
<pedro3005> Let's go over that
<pedro3005> You can do for instance
<pedro3005> x = 2
<pedro3005> In python, you do not need to declare variables before using them
<pedro3005> So that is telling python to grab the x variable and set it equal to two
<pedro3005> Python is case-sensitive
<pedro3005> That means VARIABLE is different from VaRiAbLe
<pedro3005> When we say x = 2, we are defining x to be an integer of value 2
<pedro3005> An integer is a whole number, positive or negative
<pedro3005> e.g. -1, 0, 1, 2, 3 ...
<pedro3005> we have other types
<pedro3005> for instance, a string
<pedro3005> a string is a list of characters
<pedro3005> for instance, "hello world"
<pedro3005> we can say x = "hello world"
<pedro3005> and then do
<pedro3005> print x
<pedro3005> The type of x is a string
<pedro3005> so it does not make sense to say x + 2
<pedro3005> because 2 is an integer and x is a string
<pedro3005> in fact, if you try that, you'll get an error
<pedro3005> Traceback (most recent call last):
<pedro3005>   File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>
<pedro3005> TypeError: cannot concatenate 'str' and 'int' objects
<pedro3005> str and int are shorts for string and integer
<pedro3005> However, we can use multiplication with strings
<pedro3005> that simply repeats the string an x number of times
<pedro3005> for instance
<pedro3005> x = "a"
<pedro3005> x * 2
<pedro3005> that gives "aa"
<pedro3005> We also have the type float
<pedro3005> which is a floating-point number
<pedro3005> we use that to store non-whole numbers
<pedro3005> for instance
<pedro3005> x = 2.5
<pedro3005> We can do x + 2, of course
<pedro3005> Since we have types, we have functions for type conversion
<pedro3005> what does that mean?
<pedro3005> if we have a string, say "2"
<pedro3005> that string is obviously a digit
<pedro3005> and I want to make it so
<pedro3005> I'll use an int conversion
<pedro3005> int("2") == 2
<pedro3005> But, what if we try to convert something that doesn't look like it can be converted?
<pedro3005> int("a")
<pedro3005> that will return an error
<pedro3005> ValueError: invalid literal for int() with base 10: 'a'
<pedro3005> we also have the function str(), to make something a string
<pedro3005> and of course float()
<pedro3005> Guys
<pedro3005> The session is nearly over and I would like to go over one more thing
<ClassBot> There are are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<pedro3005> Do you all understand types and type conversion?
<pedro3005> that is great
<pedro3005> So we'll look at if now
<pedro3005> Well, since we can get answers from boolean expressions, we need a way of directing our program towards that
<pedro3005> for instance, say we have a variable x
<pedro3005> if it is equal to one, we want to say "X is one!"
<pedro3005> if not, we want to say "X is not one!"
<pedro3005> we would use if for that, just like in english
<pedro3005> if x == 1:
<pedro3005>     print "x is one!"
<pedro3005> else:
<pedro3005>     print "x is not one!"
<pedro3005> We use colons after the expressions, not {} as some other languages do
<pedro3005> In python, indentation is crucial
<ClassBot> There are are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<pedro3005> <Otto35> QUESTION: If {} aren't used, how is the end of the else block known to the interpreter?
<pedro3005> excellent question
<pedro3005> That is known by indentation
<pedro3005> the spaces before a line
<pedro3005> one level of indentation is normally 4 spaces
<pedro3005> but python is intelligent and will pick up on tabs and such
<pedro3005> but it is recommended that you set your editor for 4 spaces
<pedro3005> <Otto35> QUESTION: If whitespace is necessary to identify blocks, are spaces or tabs used? does the number matter?
<pedro3005> yes, the number differentiates how many levels deep the block is
<pedro3005> for instance, if we have an if inside an if
<pedro3005> we need to raise the level of indentation accordingly
<pedro3005> And one last word
<pedro3005> We can get input by the user calling the function raw_input()
<pedro3005> that input will be of type string
<pedro3005> you will want to assign that to a variable
<pedro3005> everyone got that?
<pedro3005> Great
<pedro3005> So by now you should know enough to code your first program
<pedro3005> <Seven_Six_Two> can you show a line with raw_input
<pedro3005> sure
<pedro3005> name = raw_input()
<pedro3005> So, I would like for you to play with if, else, variables, type conversion and input this week
<pedro3005> in your python shell
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi
<pedro3005> ideally, you should be able to make something so you type a value, like "2", it is converted to int, and you perform a check over it to check if it's positive or negative (for example)
<pedro3005> I am available for any questions you guys might have
<pedro3005> and also #python is of great help
<pedro3005> or #ubuntu-beginners-dev if you prefer
<pedro3005> Thank you all for the time, have fun playing with python
<Se7en> thank YOU sir
<gizmodo> indeed thank you pedro3005
<sxj>     where can are the logs
<sdagdfd> thanks for the lesson
<sxj> sorry - when can one get the logs from
<pedro3005> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/09/18/%23ubuntu-classroom.html
<sxj> thanks
<liel> pedro3005: Hello, why doesn't the lesson begin?
<Mohan_chml> liel, session ended
<Mohan_chml> liel, look at the logs from http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/09/18/%23ubuntu-classroom.html
<liel> Mohan_chml: OK, I just thought that the times are UTC and the calendar showed 19:00
<Mohan_chml> ahha!
<google-fu> It's 19:38 in London
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-09-19
<tazz> how do i get hold of the classroom logs?
<persia> raw logs are always available at irclogs.ubuntu.com
<persia> I believe session-specific logs tend to be made available by the folks planning each set of sessions.
<tazz> so i should go search for pedro3005 for the python class logs?
<nigelb> tazz: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/09/18/%23ubuntu-classroom.html#t18:01
<tazz> nigelb, danke
<ammar> hey
<ammar> this is my first time here..
<ammar> please can anybody tell me about ubuntu classroom
<persia> ammar, This channel is used for scheduled sessions : you may want to review the links in the /topic
<ammar> i am so sorry, please can you tell me how can i join the sessions?
<persia> When there is one scheduled, there will be traffic in this channel, so whatever you've done to be here is the correct procedure.  Discussion between attendees usually happens in #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<ammar> thank you
<ksbalaji> Which folders are deleted if 10.4 is installed in an existing unformatted ubuntu system partition? Whether /home is deleted?
<gNostic> ksbalaji: you should ask at #ubuntu but on a regular ubuntu installation all folders are deleted unless you have a separate home partition
<ksbalaji> gNostic, I want to tweak regular installation to prevent formatting / partition. Also, If I do not specify home partition, does my /home in /  is recognized as home folder?
<nigelb> ksbalaji: this isn't the place for suppose, please ask in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-beginners.  This is the place were sessions are held.
<ksbalaji> nigelb, thanks. and sorry to disturb. bye!
<nigelb> *support
<FusionX> how do i get taught?
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-09-12
<Gallo> hi everyone
<Gallo> is anyone available to help out with wireless setup on bt5?
<Barokutto> hi everone
<supercar_heaven> guys what's the difference between make files and qmake ?
<supercar_heaven> i googled it but still bit unclear..
<avoine> supercar_heaven: qmake is like make but specialise for QT (a gui framework)
<avoine> supercar_heaven: also, I think it's not the right channel to ask those kind of questions
<supercar_heaven> avoine: OK ...
<avoine> supercar_heaven: maybe #ubuntu would be better
<supercar_heaven> hey can you tell me more about ubuntu-classroom...
<supercar_heaven> how can i take part in it...
<avoine> sure
<supercar_heaven> thanks :)
<avoine> it's the channel used by Ubuntu for online teaching
<supercar_heaven> can i also take part in it ?
<avoine> you can have a description of the kind of class a this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<avoine> you just need to be here when there is a class
<avoine> last week it was the Ubuntu App Developer Week
<supercar_heaven> when are the future classess going to be ??
<supercar_heaven> i ckh the ubuntu classroom site, but the date was of july, no recent dates..
<avoine> supercar_heaven: check the calendar here: http://people.ubuntu.com/~nhandler/classroom.html
<avoine> supercar_heaven: also you can read the pass class: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/09/05/%23ubuntu-classroom.html
<avoine> *passed
<avoine> this is the day one of the Ubuntu App Developer Week
<supercar_heaven> :) this is really awesome..!! :)
<supercar_heaven> all the classes are taken here in this channel...
<avoine> yes
<supercar_heaven> hey there are no future classes in that calender...
<avoine> supercar_heaven: that's true, I guess they need to plan the next round
<avoine> last thing, there is a software to help you flollow the classes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lernid
<pleia2> you'd need to install the development version now, the version in the repositories is very old and doesn't work well
<pleia2> the next event is coming up in a couple weeks: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<pleia2> you can follow the classroom blog to stay informed about upcoming things: http://ubuntuclassroom.wordpress.com/
<supercar_heaven> pleia2: thanks for the info :)
<pleia2> sure thing :)
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-09-13
<Guest54787> Now, what do I need to do in here.  Why does this room exist?
<jmarsden> !classroom
<ubot2`> The Ubuntu Classroom is a project which aims to tutor users about Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu through biweekly sessions in #ubuntu-classroom - For more information visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-09-14
<kaya> i need a driver  for my tv tuner card
<kaya> am using  ubntu 11.04
<kaya> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<kaya> i need a driver [13:47] <@kaya> for my tv tuner card
<supercar_heaven> hi
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-09-15
<zillou> Hello everyone
<zillou> I am a newcommer here
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-09-17
<Guest79900>  how to install olat on ubuntu
<chattr> Guest79900: this is not a regular support channel.  join #ubuntu and ask there
<Guest79900> ok, thanks
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Current Session: Ubuntu Women Career Days: Systems Administrator - Instructors: pleia2
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/09/17/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
<pleia2> Hi everyone, welcome to Ubuntu Women Career Days!
<pleia2> My name is Elizabeth Krumbach and I volunteered to launch this series of days by talking about my day job as a Debian and Ubuntu Systems Administrator
<pleia2> Ubuntu Women Career Days is the brain child of Cheri703 who was inspired by her own experiences in tech and studies which continue to show that women lack female role models and exposure to tech career opportunities
<pleia2> That said, you don't need to be a woman to attend or participate in these sessions, everyone is welcome :)
<pleia2> We hope to have these about once a month, more details can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/CareerDays
<pleia2> If you have any questions during the session, please ask them in #ubuntu-classroom-chat by using the syntax:
<pleia2> QUESTION: Do you like cookies?
<pleia2> The ClassBot will pick up your question and will post it in this channel when I'm ready for it
<pleia2> I'll be covering the basics of what a generalist Linux sysadmin does and what training and experience required. I'll then give a bit of history about how I became a sysadmin and what I do on a day to day basis. The session will wrap up with a generous Q&A session.
<pleia2> Let's get started!
<pleia2> So, at the most basic level, what does a Systems Administrator do?
<pleia2> We install, secure, maintain and upgrade servers.
<pleia2> Many of us work with customers (or fellow employees within a company) via phone, email or a ticketing system to handle service and support requests.
<pleia2> A sysadmin may be called upon to help select and provision hardware, or work with peers and management to engineer solutions to computing problems or changing expectations within a company.
<pleia2> Typically sysadmins don't need strong programming skills, but when you're working with Linux a lot of tasks will be scripted in bash or Perl (and increasingly Python) so you will be expected to read, improve upon and write scripts as needed to complete tasks efficiently.
<pleia2> A more bullet-point and levels ranking look at what sysadmins do can be found on SAGE's (USENIX Special Interest Group for Sysadmins) "Core Job Descriptions" document:
<pleia2> http://www.sage.org/field/jobs-descriptions.html
<pleia2> As you can see this describes four levels of Systems Administrators and gives some really great descriptions of skills, responsibilities and time expected to be invested in each level.
<pleia2> Any questions so far?
<pleia2> OK, so what kind of training does a sysadmin need?
<pleia2> I work with a large number of self-taught sysadmins who started off as Linux hobbyists and eventually realized that they could get paid by doing the same work that they do for fun!
<pleia2> There are also several certifications now available for folks looking to learn the basics in a quicker, more structured way and have something to show for it, including the LPI and various levels of Red Hat certifications
<pleia2> There are Ubuntu training opportunities, more details can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/training
<pleia2> A Computer Science degree can certainly be useful in a job as a sysadmin since core systems knowledge and programming comes in handy
<pleia2> Keeping up with the latest changes and important developments in the core systems you're using is also vital, which I do by reading Linux blogs, subscribing to Linux magazines and frequently talking with fellow sysadmins about the latest tools they're using
<pleia2> There are also conferences geared toward sysadmins, frequently you can find talks at Linux Users Groups that can be informative and specialized groups also exist in some areas for certain applications (I attend a local MySQL meetup from time to time)
<pleia2> Any questions?
<pleia2> So, how did I become a sysadmin?
<pleia2> I was self-taught and was using Linux as a hobbiest starting in 2002 and immediately began attending Philadelphia Linux User Group (PLUG) meetings. In 2003 I helped found PhillyChix, the Philadelphia chapter of Linux Chix.
<pleia2> Through 2006 I worked as a contract web developer, for various temp services unrelated to tech and finally in an accounting department. Throughout this time I spent my free time tinkering with Debian and related distributions (and discovered Ubuntu!)
<pleia2> In 2006 I began working on a contract basis for a company owned by a member of PLUG. In this capacity I was primarily doing on-site installs where I'd meet up with customers and install Debian on a "new" server.
<pleia2> I say "new" because these servers were rarely new, we work with a lot of non-profits and in general Linux can be used in places where the latest enterprise OS of other types won't run fast enough, so it's not uncommon for us to get servers that are now "too slow for Windows"
<pleia2> In early 2007 I was hired full time as a Junior Systems Administrator.
<pleia2> At this job I was given the opportunity to work with a Senior Sysadmin who was also a Debian Developer, which got me in to packaging for Debian since we were using some tools that weren't yet in Debian.
<pleia2> Learning on the job has been key for me and at this point I'd classify myself as a Level 3 sysadmin, by SAGE guidelines (that link I shared earlier: http://www.sage.org/field/jobs-descriptions.html)
<pleia2> I start each day by checking email, which will inevitably contain customer requests carried into my shift, monitoring alerts from servers having problems, and log messages collected on an hourly basis from servers with unsual warnings
<pleia2> On a day to day basis I may find myself working on the following:
<pleia2>  * Remote installation of servers (Debian makes this so easy over ssh!)
<pleia2>  * Configuration of firewalls, mailservers, webservers, monitoring, content filtering systems and high-availablity (HA) virtualized clusters
<pleia2>  * Maintenance, including routine security updates and release upgrades
<pleia2>  * Handling of customer requests via ticketing system, email and phone
<pleia2>  * Content and services migrations
<pleia2>  * Network debugging
<pleia2>  * Emergency restoration of services and servers
<pleia2>  * Specing out hardware and new software tools for new projects
<pleia2> On a typical good day I may find myself spending about half my day on planned projects and the other half handling customer requests, alerts and related, unplanned tasks
<pleia2> On a really good day I may get a full 6 hours of planned project work done, and on a really bad day when one of our customers has a massive server failure I may lose that whole day (and sometimes part of the next day!) working on restoration
<pleia2> That's pretty much it :)
<pleia2> Now for that generous Q&A part, hopefully some people have some questions!
<ClassBot> jsjgruber_lrnd_o asked: ​ Are the sites you administer local to you?
<pleia2> great question!
<pleia2> actually, none of the servers I administer are local to me
<pleia2> the company I work for is based out of Philadelphia, and last year I moved across the country and kept my same job, so I'm still administering those same servers from San Francisco
<pleia2> however, it's worth noting that earlier in my career this wouldn't have been possible, when I started out I was sent on site pretty often to pull and put servers in racks
<pleia2> we still have junior level folks doing this, so now I don't have to :)
<pleia2> I'll mention now for folks reading the logs (hello!), I'd also be happy to answer questions via email too if you are curious about something and couldn't attend today: lyz@ubuntu.com
<ClassBot> IdleOne asked: You describe yourself as self thought. I assume you mean you didn't have any formal schooling, are most sysadmins self thought?
<pleia2> Yep, all self taught, I actually didn't go to college/university at all
<pleia2> I think I might be somewhat unusual in that I didn't go at all, I bump into sysadmins all the time who went to school but didn't major in anything related to computers
<pleia2> I also don't hold any certifications, and a lot of sysadmins do
<pleia2> I'd say the reason this is possible is that syadmining is a difficult thing to teach, I'm not aware of any degrees you can get in the field for being a sysadmin specifically (there are certainly classes that can help though)
<pleia2> and experience is really key, you can memorize all you want, but until you really get your hands dirty by handling servers, working with customers and getting real world experience with how environments perform it's hard to really hard to advance career level wise
<pleia2> more questions? :)
<pleia2> ah, it's probably good to point out that Linux is an awesome way to get into being a sysadmin
<pleia2> you can cobble together some old systems and install Linux on them as many times as you want, build your own cluster in your living room, run your own mail or web server
<pleia2> all without paying a dime in licensing fees
<pleia2> the hardware may be free too, just yesterday I realized that one of our Xen servers at work is still running on a Pentium 3!
<pleia2> plus, there are Linux sysadmin jobs everywhere these days :)
<ClassBot> nigelb asked: Do you have thoughts for resources for people who want to learn most things needed in a sysadmin job?
<pleia2> that's a really interesting question
<pleia2> I'd start with the basic SAGE guidelines so you have a good idea about the skills expected
<pleia2> but there isn't any real "all the stuff you should know as a sysadmin" document out there
<pleia2> since sysadmins work on "anything that will run on a server" I find that the most valuable learning tools are scattered all over the internet in the form of how-tos for mysql, configuation documents for drbd, grub2 instructions on the ubuntu help wiki
<pleia2> however, there are some books that I've found super useful for sysadmin theory
<pleia2> O'Reilly has an "Essential System Administration" book and "Time Management for System Administrators"
<pleia2> both enjoy a nice spot on my bookshelf :)
<ClassBot> IdleOne asked: How often do you find yourself doing research on how to do something a client has asked? I mean do you still learn new things or have you got it all?
<pleia2> good question :)
<pleia2> I'd say... about 40 times a day
<pleia2> ok, maybe less, but a sysadmin is pretty much learning all the time
<pleia2> technologies change rapidly, the open source tools available are ever-expanding and the needs of customers change over time
<pleia2> now there are key concepts that you have to understand and don't change, how DNS works, how email works, how system calls work, how basic networking flows work, and those don't change much
<pleia2> but I hear new ideas and requests from customers all the time, and I'm fortunate to work with some customers who are clueful about open source so they'll approach us with "can we use this foss tool?" and we'll have the job of evaluating it
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ClassBot> nigelb asked: Any anecdotes you wanna share from your years of experience
<pleia2> hmm, I'm sure there are some...
<pleia2> I'd say times when we can really show off the flexibility of Linux to customers are the most satisfying and amusing
<pleia2> we've moved disks into completely different hardware and had it boot and run for another 5 years without a problem, people are often stunned about that
<pleia2> being able to quickly move data and services around, the shock that comes when we tell customers how much the license for the high-availability cluster we're building costs (nothing!)
<pleia2> oh, I have a good Ubuntu story!
<pleia2> we have a customer who we've been running Debian servers for for years (firewall, VPN, mailserver, webserver)
<pleia2> one day the owner of the company emails me and asks: "What are good backup solutions for Ubuntu?"
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<pleia2> Ubuntu? Are they using Ubuntu somewhere? We don't have Ubuntu servers...
<pleia2> turns out that 6 months before they had replaced all their Windows PCs in their office with Ubuntu, without even telling us! Or asking us for help!
<pleia2> was pretty inspiring :)
<pleia2> our time is just about up, thanks for coming!
<pleia2> and feel free to drop me an email (lyz@ubuntu.com) or grab me on irc if you have more questions :)
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/09/17/%23ubuntu-classroom.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat ||
<bhuwanraj> hello
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-09-18
<Artemisblossom> WTF
<Teacher_Winx> O_O"
<Artemisblossom> LOL
<Artemisblossom> LOL
<Artemisblossom> LOL
<Artemisblossom> WTF
<Student_AB> WTF
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-09-11
<livingdaylight> greetings
<livingdaylight> clicking on events I do not see anything listed?
<pleia2> right, there is currently nothing on the schedule
<livingdaylight> is this program still alive? I presume given the fact this room is still open it is.
<pleia2> yes, our next event is in october: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<pleia2> you can also look at our wiki page for links to past sessions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<livingdaylight> thank you
 * pleia2 adds UDW to that
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek was actually our last
<pleia2> a couple weeks ago
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-09-12
<livingdaylight> ok, I want to learn something
#ubuntu-classroom 2014-09-10
<EiriksUbuntu> Hello, I am a beginner when it comes to programming, but I'm willing to learn. Is there an offline/downloadable  beginners guide available?
<sebbu> EiriksUbuntu, several exists in epub/pdf versions
<sebbu> the dive into * serie for exemple
<EiriksUbuntu> ?
<sebbu> EiriksUbuntu, which language do you want to learn ?
<EiriksUbuntu> I don't even know, I would like to be able to help fix bugs and such
<sebbu> http://www.examiner.com/article/10-free-bash-scripting-ebooks || http://www.noobslab.com/2014/05/two-free-ebooks-can-help-you-to-become.html <-- bash (command line stuff, init scrit, configuration script, packaging, etc...)
<sebbu> http://www.onlineprogrammingbooks.com/cplusplus/ || http://cplus.about.com/od/freeebookscprogrammin1/ <-- C++ (programs, tools, etc...)
<sebbu> EiriksUbuntu, did you study math / logic / algorithms at school/uni/whatever ?
<EiriksUbuntu> I have studied math, and linguistics
<sebbu> formal languages/grammars then ?
<EiriksUbuntu> but nothing college level
<EiriksUbuntu> yes
<sebbu> otherwise, you can help with something else than programming too
<sebbu> I know documentation isn't always as much maintained as the software itself
<sebbu> translations aren't always done to all languages
<sebbu> sometimes, API/tool/whatever documentation is there, but there's no quickstart/tutorial in it
<EiriksUbuntu> I understand, but i think my heart is in wanting to help fix problems
<sebbu> do you have a specific thing you want to help with ?
<sebbu> also, you said "fix bugs and such"
<sebbu> for open source software, you often have issue tracking software, either externally (bugzilla/others), either internally to the version control system (sourceforge, github, googlecode, etc...)
<sebbu> there's known "issue" you can help with
<sebbu> they don't all have big time requirement, sometimes it's just a matter of number and priorities
<EiriksUbuntu> ok, so thats what I should be looking into right? Get familiar with the code, then i can help more.
#ubuntu-classroom 2014-09-14
<koz_> how can i open any "./" directory?
